# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  A dini te beni magji?

## Ver

A besoni te magjia dhe a dini te beni magji?

Per magji te bardhe e kam fjalen qe te ploteson deshirat - jo per magji te zeze qe demton te tjeret

----------


## Elonaa

ua  une as di e as besoj!!. lol  :i terbuar: 

Tani na thuaj per c'fare ?Ca duhet te arrish me magji?

----------


## Enii

magjia qe kerkon ti nuk behet por duhet te ndodhe .
nuk i sforcon dot gjerat kurre sa do te mundohesh , nese eshte e shkruar do te ndodhe .

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

une di te bej shume lloje magjish si:AVADA KEDAVRA,IMPERIUS,ALOHOMORA,DEBIMUS,EKSPELIARMUS

----------


## Gordon Freeman

A me tregon najkush ktu si bohet magjia ?


Se shum kom qef  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

haahhahahhahahahahahh

----------


## Gordon Freeman

> haahhahahhahahahahahh



Hej ti po dishe a?...kallzoom

----------


## derjansi

tybestrafkulla

----------


## mia@

Kurse une e kam keq me veten time. Mos them qe ''eh e cdo te me gjej sikur...''dihet qe do me ndodhi dicka jo e mire. E keqja eshte se nuk me del kur them per dicka te mire. :i terbuar:

----------


## Nete

as nuk besoj, as nuk di te bej,gjera koti.

----------


## INFINITY©

Kontakto Sabriun se jo magji qe te ben, po te vdes fare.  :perqeshje:

----------


## bombona

magji..........jo,por disa lojra shpejtesie ...po

----------


## Izadora

Nuk di te bej magji  :i ngrysur: 

Magji guri i zi .............

----------


## Shtegtarja

Nuk ju besoj ketyre gjerave te kota  :i terbuar:

----------


## PINK

une sdi te bej pervete, po i get kete gjithmone "c'a m'ke bere magji qe nuk shqitem dot nga ty" , so i guess "di" po si pa mendje, aksidentalisht  t'bej magji.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## MAJDI

magjii nuk di te beje  po i kam shum qef numrat e shpejtesis , kush me tregon nga ju nje numer shpejtesie ?????????

----------


## Principat

Une i di disa trika me letra, edhe disa tjer
E ndoshta disa mendojne se po bej magji, deri sa ta mesojne se si behet  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## rrugaci_i_vogel

Une di vetem te zeze keshtu qe nuk te ndihmoj dot  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## iLirjam

magjia????


do tjau vertetoj un si behet me kalimin e kohes ktu ne forum,

keni per ta par sa njerez do kthehen ne te tjer

----------


## sersilada777

po ce do kush ta ka bere borxh qe do me mar hak!

----------

